# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Angst und Hilflosigkeit

## Peter49

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, vielleicht kann mir einer eine Info geben, ich bin im Moment ganz tief unten und die Angst beherrscht mich voll und ganz.
Prostatakarzinom ( cT2b rechts ) 
Gleason Score 3+3=6, G2). 
PSA-Elevation auf 28ng/ml. 
Keine Skelettmetastasen.
Cholin - Pet - CT soll gemacht werden - Lymphbefall? Krankenkasse gibt bis jetzt keine Zusage wegen Kostenübernahme.
Erneute OP nicht möglich, zu riskant für den Patienten, große Verklebungen und Verwachsungsbauch.
Behandlungsvorschlag - HDR Bestrahlung direkt in den Tumorbereich innen, nicht von aussen. Aber es muß ein Lymphbefall ausgeschlossen sein.
Z.n. multiplen Voroperationen.
Z.n.Anlage eines Anus praeter naturalis 2003 bei
Z.n.perforierter Sigmadivertikulitis
Z.n, Sepsis, 2x Dünndarmdurchtrennung ohne es zu merken, Sepsis
Hernie OP, erneute Hernie.

Warum zahlt die Krankenkasse mir nicht die Cholin - Pet - CT? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit einen Befall der Lymphe festzustellen. Vor einer Woche hat mir das Sanitätshaus schon ein Teil von meiner Stomaversorgung gestrichen, da die KK angeblich nur 210.00 Fallpauschale bezahlt, meine Kosten liegen aber bei ca.265.00

Über  Informationen und eventuelle Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

LG. Peter
Insulinpflichtiger Diabetes mellitus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Peter,

trotz der verständlichen Angst solltest Du versuchen, Dein Profil mit dem gesamten bisherigen Verlauf des Geschehens zu vervollständigen. Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, auch eine PET/CT z.B. anläßlich einer stationären Untersuchung bezahlt zu bekommen. Was bedeutet: "erneute OP nicht möglich wegen großer Verklebungen etc."? Warum wird das mit dem möglichen Lymphbefall jetzt schon so hoch gespielt, und das bei einem GS 6? Das PSA von  28 ng/ml überrascht bei G 2. Bitte, gib uns alle Informationen, die Du ausgehändigt bekommen hast. Wenn Dir Befundberichte fehlen, lasse Dir bitte Kopien erstellen. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für den weiteren Ablauf.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

mit Deiner Vorgeschichte und der neuerlichen Diagnose bist Du wirklich nicht zu beneiden. Allerdings scheint mir die Aussage, dass eine weitere OP im Unterbauch, wegen der Vernarbungen und Verklebungen nicht mehr in Frage kommt, zu endgültig. Die Situation ist mit Sicherheit nicht schwieriger einzuschätzen, als eine Prostataoperation nach vorangegangener Bestrahlung. Welche Klinik hierzu die größten Erfahrungen vorweisen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. Im Forum sind einige Männer aktiv, die sich dazu äußern können. Ob dann eine PET/CT zwingend erforderlich ist, sollte in dem entsprechenden Krankenhaus beurteilt werden, welches gute Chancen für eine operative Herangehensweise sieht.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Peter49

Hallo Harald und Heribert,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe nun einen Teil in meinen Profil ausgefüllt, ich muß mich erst überall durchwurschteln. Wenn ich alles so lese, bin ich vielleicht noch gar nicht fertig mit den Untersuchungen oder war bisher bei den verkehrten Ärzten. Ich habe keine Probleme bein pinkeln, Nachts muß ich auch nicht raus, habe keine Schmerzen und Körperlich fühle ich mich auch nicht schlecht, nur die Phsyche spielt etwas verrückt nach dem Ergebnis. Da kommt vieles wieder hoch, dreimal habe ich fast mit dem Leben bezahlt, bei den vorherigen OP's, die Angst sitzt mir im Nacken. Eine OP kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, ich habe einen so großen Verwachsungsbauch, bei der letzten OP wurde mir an zwei Stellen der Dünndarm durchdrennt, ohne es zu merken, wo sie das Abszess gesucht hatten in der Not - Op. Ich habe insgesamt 6 große Bauch OP's und zig Ärzte nehmen Abstand von einer erneuten OP, nur im Notfall bei einem erneuten Illius. Die Urologen und der Professor in der Klinik haben mir eine HDR Brachytherapie vorgeschlagen, von einer OP oder Hormon Behandlung mit Bestrahlung nehmen sie Abstand. 

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, manchmal glaube ich, die haben was vertauscht und ich habe gar nichts oder ich wünsche es mir, das es so wäre. 

LG. Peter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

wenn der Professor die HDR-Brachy als einzige Methode einer kurativen Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms sieht, aber zur Sicherung ein PET/CT machen will, dann soll er das doch vorstationär machen. Dann wird es im Rahmen der Fallpauschale abgerechnet und muss nicht von der Kasse genehmigt werden. Die Begründung für die Kasse, was medizinisch notwendig ist obliegt doch nicht Dir, sondern den Krankenhausärzten.

Mit dieser Vorgeschichte sollte es aber der Kasse, bei entsprechender Begründung durch die Ärzte, kein Problem machen das PET zu bezahlen. Das CT müssen sie sowieso gezahlen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Peter49

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wenn der Professor die HDR-Brachy als einzige Methode einer kurativen Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms sieht, aber zur Sicherung ein PET/CT machen will, dann soll er das doch vorstationär machen. Dann wird es im Rahmen der Fallpauschale abgerechnet und muss nicht von der Kasse genehmigt werden. Die Begründung für die Kasse, was medizinisch notwendig ist obliegt doch nicht Dir, sondern den Krankenhausärzten.
> 
> Mit dieser Vorgeschichte sollte es aber der Kasse, bei entsprechender Begründung durch die Ärzte, kein Problem machen das PET zu bezahlen. Das CT müssen sie sowieso gezahlen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo, heute kam nach 7 Wochen die Ablehnung fürs Pet CT. Ich sollte mich für eine alternativ Behandlung entscheiden, dies hat der MDK der DAK - Krankenkasse entschieden, einfach toll, dafür haben die Herren 7 Wochen gebraucht. Aber was es für mich gibt, sagt mir keiner. Lymphbefall immer noch nicht geklärt, ohne dem keine Behandlung.

Ich bin einfach fertig, Peter

----------


## Mafred

Hi Peter....Schittsituation in der du bist...im obigen Beitrag von Harrald steht es schon...laß dich stationär einweisen,sprich darüber mit deinem Uro...Bei mir wurde ebenfalls das Cholin-PET-CT erst abgelehnt.Dann im Rahmen der stationären Aufnahme hat die Kasse der Kostenübernahme zugestimmt.
Viel glück dabei,
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

es kann sein, dass ich mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt habe. In den meißten Krankenhäusern, die mit einer PET-Kamera und einem CT ausgestattet sind, wird die PET im Rahmen der stationären Aufnahme, als sog. vorstationäre Diagnostik abgerechnet. Sollte sich also im Rahmen der vorstationären Diagnostik herausstellen, dass bei Dir positive Lymphknoten im Becken gefunden werden, kann die HDR-Brachy-Operation nicht stattfinden. Diesen Trick wenden inzwischen viele Kliniken an um die PET von den Kassen bezahlt zu bekommen. Das CT wird so wie so von der Kasse übernommen.

Es geht jetzt also darum, zwischen dem einweisenden Arzt - stationäre Einweisung zur HDR-Brachy bei Prostatakarzinom -  und dem Krankenhaus diesen Kuhhandel durchzuführen. Werden positive Lymphknoten im Becken geortet, wirst Du wieder nach Hause geschickt, weil unter diesen Voraussetzungen keine HDR-Brachy durchführbar ist. Es geht darum, ob sich das Krankenhaus auf eine potentielle Fehlplanung zur HDR-Brachy einlässt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Peter49

Hallo Zusammen,

heute kam ein nochmal ein Schreiben vom MDK. ( Es wird der Krankenkasse empfohlen, keine Kostenzusage für eine bestimmte stationäre Behandlung zu erteilen, sondern lediglich zu bestätigen, dass der Patient bei ihr versichert ist und man im gesetzlich vorgesehenden Rahmen für alle medizinisch notwendigen Krankenhausbehandlungen leistet, ausser PET CT. Eine nachgelagerte Prüfung der Krankenhausrechnung wird der KK in dem vorliegenden Fall empfohlen, diesbezüglicher Hinweis: Alternativ zur geplanten stationären HDR-Brachytherapie stünde als vertragsärztliche Leistung die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung zur Verfügung.
Morgen habe ich in der Klinik einen Termin zur Besprechung, mal sehen was mir jetzt empfohlen wird, inwieweit sie sich nun mit dem MDK und der Krankenkasse auseinander gesetzt haben.
In der Zwischenzeit hat nun mein neuer Urologe einen erneute Blutabnahme gemacht, eben kam das Ergebnis.
*PSA Werte siehe oben 28ng/ml
Nun die neuen Werte:
PSA ng/ml 6,17
f-PSA 0.54ng/ml
PSA Quot. 0,09

Nun verstehe ich gar nichts mehr, wurde da was vertauscht, habe ich gar keinen Krebs???
Werde auf jeden Fall den Termin morgen in der Klinik wahrnehmen, erwarte aber eine 100% Erklärung, ansonsten macht bei mir keiner was.
Ich bin nun total verunsichert, bitte helft mir, ich bitte um eine Antwort.

Danke, Peter
*

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Peter,

wenn in der Biopsie Krebszellen gefunden wurden, dann hast Du leider Prostatakrebs. Der gefallene PSA-Wert spielt da keine Rolle.
 mehr, außer für eine verbesserte Prognose bei den anstehenden Therapien.

Der hohe PSA-Ausgsangswert kann durch eine Entzündung verursacht worden sein. Man kann  aber Läuse und Flöhe haben, sprich eine Entzündung und gleichzeitig einen Prostatakrebs.

Auch spricht der PSA-Quotient < 10 für das Vorliegen einer bösartigen Erkrankugn.

Den Biopsiebefund kannst Du bei einem Referenzpathalogen in einer Zweitbefundung überprüfen lassen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Peter:-

Du machst Dich verrückt und läufst Gefahr, aus Angst vor dem "Krebstod" Dich in ein weiteres therapeutisches Abenteuer zu stürzen, dessen Ausgang keiner hier Dir vorhersagen kann. Denn außer Hoffnung kann man Dir nichts versprechen. Bei den vielen, die jährlich an Prostatakrebs sterben, weiss man auch nicht, ob sie wirklich am Krebs gestorben sind oder vielmehr an den desaströsen Folgen von Therapien , die ihnen verordnet, besser: zugemutet wurden. In einer von mir erstellten Effizienz-Scala der medizinischen Fachbereiche würde ich die Kardiologie ganz oben ansiedeln.. Den Ratschlägen und Therapien dieser Fachrichtung kann man eigentlich blind vertrauen. Ganz unten, genau genommen an der letzten Stelle würde ich die Urologie ansiedeln. Während die Kardiologen z.B. es schaffen, bereits Tote wieder ins Leben zu rufen, musst Du in der Urologie aufpassen, dass sie ganz ohne Beschwerden Lebende mittels rabiater und gefährlicher Diagnostik und belastender Therapien nicht vorzeitig ins Siechtum versetzen oder gar ins Jenseits befördern. Wenn Du nämlich genau hinsiehst, sind in der Urologie die "Nebenwirkungen" in Wirklichkeit Kollateralschäden, die Dir über lange Zeiträume die Lebensqualität rauben und Dich in nur noch schwerer behandelbare Krankheitszustände versetzen. 

In Deinem Fall ist der Gleason-Wert der Schlüsselwert, den ich näher untersuchen würde. Wenn eine Folgemessung ergibt, dass der untere PSA-Wert der Richtige ist, dann besteht eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine DNA-Analyse ein peridiploides Ergebnis bringt. Das bedeutet eine nur geringe Aberration der DNA mit guter Langzeitprognose. In diesem Fall hättest Du alle Zeit der Welt, Dich noch gründlicher als bisher zu informieren. 

Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> _(Kursiv aus Profil zitiert)__
> 11.07.11 PSA1 6,799 Einahme von Antibiotika
> 20.09.11_ _PSA 6,74,__ FPSA 0,62,.
> 14.02.12 Prostatastanzbiopsie   (cT2b rechts, Gleason Score 3+3=6, G2)
> PSA Elevation auf 28 ng/ml_*
> PSA ng/ml 6,17
> f-PSA 0.54ng/ml
> PSA Quot. 0,09
> 
> ...


Ja, da wurde was vertauscht, fast sicher:
Entweder stammt die Blutprobe vom 14.02.2012 nicht von Dir, 
oder die haben die Blutprobe NACH, statt VOR der Biopsie genommen.
Da schreit die Prostata und produziert massenweise PSA.

Da gibt es nur abwarten und nach einigen Wochen nochmals den PSA bestimmen.
Es wird wohl darauf rauslaufen, dass die 28 ng/ml ein Streichresultat sind.
Wenn der 'echt' wäre, läge ja eine Verdoppelungszeit von 3 Monaten vor.
Das wäre hochaggressiv, aber doch nicht mit Gleason Score 3+3=6.
Dazu passt eher die Reihe 6.79 - 6.74 - ... - 6.17, also keinerlei Progression.

*Gut, hast Du den Urologen gewechselt!*

Nun ja, Krebs hast Du nun mal, aber wohl einen geringaggressiven, 
mit einem gleichbleibenden PSA-Level, den es erst mal zu beobachten gilt. 
Du hast genug andere Probleme mit Deiner Gesundheit. 
Diese Baustelle kannst Du wohl noch einige Zeit zurückstellen.

Wichtig ist jedoch, dass Du Dich jetzt nicht aufgrund meiner oder Reinardos
Stellungnahme auf der sicheren Seite fühlst, sondern die gewonneneZeit nutzt, 
um Ärzte zu finden, denen Du VERTRAUEN kannst.
Die kannst Du dann *fragen, fragen, fragen*, bis Du überzeugt bist, 
das richtige zu tun, egal ob das dann 'nichts' sei, oder das volle Programm.


Alles Gute und lange Ruhe vor dem Krebs wünscht Dir

Hvielemi  
(wer's nicht mag, darf auch teutsch 'Wilhelm' sagen)



PS: 
Was hier im Forum abgeht sind m.E.  Hintergrundinformationen  
zur Meinungsbildung und der Einordnung des eigenen Falles.

----------


## Peter49

Guten Abend,

Termin in der Klinik hat mich noch mehr verunsichert!
Aufklärung durch den Chefarzt der Strahlentherapie. empfohlen hat er mir, abgesprochen mit dem Urologen die
Perkutane Strahlentherapie tägl. 5x wöchentlich über einen Zeitraum von 4-6 Wochen, dann 14 Tage Pause und im Anschluss eine HDR- Brachytherapie.
Als ich Ihm dann den neuen PSA Wert vorlegte stutzte er und sagte, da würde ja auch eine LDR- Brachytherapie (Seeds) als Behandlung ausreichen. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Chefarzt der Urologie, sollte nur die 1 Kombination in Frage kommen, da ich einen Grenzwert hätte.
Ich hatte aber auch noch erklärt das die KK das PET- CT nicht bezahlen würde, da sagte er es ja mal was voran gehen nach fast 3 Monaten, irgendwie bekommen wir das schon hin.
Im Anschluss sollte kein PET-CT gemacht werden, sondern nur die (Seeds). Als ich sagte ohne CT keine Behandlung, hat er direkt einen Termin gemacht, mit Stationärer Aufnahme.
CT soll dann sofort gemacht werden, danach die Besprechung und Einzeichnung für die Strahlentherapie mit Terminverteilung für die Bestrahlung.
Ob dies alles so richtig ist und ich nicht wo reingedrängt werde, weiß ich eben nicht?
Aufnahme sollte am 14.06.12 erfolgen.

Haben wir die richtige Klinik gewählt? Die Klinik ist in Mönchengladbach. Gibt es einen Betroffenen im Forum aus der Umgebung? Oder kennt jemand in der Nähe, eine Klinik die zu empfehlen ist???
Ich bin total verunsichert, weil es auch angeblich so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen bei den Behandlungen gibt, was ich nicht glaube und ich es hier auch anders gelesen habe.

Wäre meine Frau nicht mit dabei gewesen, ich weiß es nicht. Wenigstens einer der einen klaren Kopf behält, aber durch meine Vorgeschichte habe ich eine panische Angst, denn ich hatte schon fast 3x mein Leben fast verloren, bei mir kommt alles wieder hoch.

Danke fürs lesen, mir hat es  geholfen, etwas von der Seele zu schreiben.

LG. Peter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

abgesehen von den umliegenden Unikliniken Essen, Düsseldorf oder Aachen, hat die Klinik am Ring in Köln einen guten Ruf, die übrigens über sehr große Erfahrung mit der LDR-Brachy (Seeds) verfügt.
Manchmal kann auch per eMail die Darlegung der Vorgeschichte, der bisherigen Vorschläge mit Angabe des Versicherungsstatus an den Leiter einer der Urologischen UniKliniken ein befriedigendes Ergebnis bewirken. Es muss zwar in absehbarer Zeit etwas passieren, aber übers Knie brechen musst Du immer noch nichts!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Als ich Ihm dann den neuen PSA Wert vorlegte stutzte er und sagte, da würde ja auch eine LDR- Brachytherapie (Seeds) als Behandlung ausreichen. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Chefarzt der Urologie, sollte nur die 1 Kombination in Frage kommen, da ich einen Grenzwert hätte.
> 
> Ob dies alles so richtig ist und ich nicht wo reingedrängt werde, weiß ich eben nicht?
> Aufnahme sollte am 14.06.12 erfolgen.


Lieber Peter

Hmmm, seit wann lassen sich die  Strahlentherapeuten von den Urologen am Telefon sagen, was sie zu tun hätten?

Je mehr Du und Deine Ärzte wissen über das, was sich in Deiner Prostata abspielt, umso sinnvoller kann der Therapieentscheid schlussendlich sein. Dass aufgrund eines irrwitzigen (vermeintlichen?) Anstiegs des PSA auf 28 die doppelte Bestrahlung angedacht wurde, mag ja sinnvoll sein. Dass dann der PSA aber dort geblieben ist, wo er schon lange war, legt doch nahe, die Sache nochmal in Ruhe anzuschauen.

Lass am 11.Juni nochmal einen PSA messen, dass Du bei der Besprechung der Aufnahme am 14. gleich auch über die Entwicklung bzw. das Stillstehen des PSA Bescheid weisst.


Und dann gilt weiterhin: 

*Fragen, fragen, fragen ...*

... bis Du Dir gewiss bist, das richtige zu tun.
Wenn die gegenwärtige Ärztemannschaft dies nicht schafft, hol Dir eine Zweitmeinung oder, im krasseren Falle, geh woanders hin. Eine gute Einrichtung sind diese Konsilien der Unikliniken mit Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten und ggf. gar noch Onkologen an einem Tisch (Ich find grad nicht, wie das 'richtig' heisst. Prof. Schostak wies schon öfter auf diese Einrichtung hin).


Nun versuch mal, zur Ruhe zu kommen. Dein neuester PSA-Wert wird sich wohl bestätigen.

Alles Gute
wünscht Dir
Hvielemi

----------


## Peter49

Hallo Hvielemi,

am Dienstag fahren wir erstmal eine Woche weg, um runter zu fahren. Danach eine neue Blutuntersuchung, Termin beim Urologen, Termin beim Internist, der mich all die Jahre schon mit meiner Darmerkrankung und dem Stoma behandelt, danach in die Klinik zum PET CT und dann werde ich entscheiden. Ich lasse mich nicht wo rein schieben, wenn es auch anders geht. Ich habe genug gekämpft und bin froh das ich nochwas mitlaufen kann und mitlaufen möchte.
Die können mir doch nicht erzählen das es keine Nebenwirkungen gibt. 
 Durch meine Krankengeschichte, muß ich mich leider total absichern, ein Risiko bleibt natürlich immer.

Danke an Dich, für deine Antwort und allen anderen auch.

LG. Peter

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Peter,

die Strahlentherapie hat in den letzten Jahren deutliche Fortschritte gemacht, doch darf nicht einfach behauptet werden, sie könne keine Nebenwirkungen haben. Schau Dich mal um, z. B. bei Google unter den Stichworten "Bestrahlung Prostata Nebenwirkungen" und such Dir eine seriöse Informationsquelle aus, z. B. diese. Klar, es kann alles praktisch ohne Nebenwirkungen ablaufen, doch sind Komplikationen nicht einfach auszuschliessen. Mit unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen ist praktisch bei *jeder* Krebstherapie zu rechnen; darum sind eine sorgfältige Diagnostik und ein gutes Ärzteteam wichtig.

Alles Gute wünscht Dir

Jürg

----------


## artisun51

mal eine Frage von mir:

in dem Link heißt es:
Typisch sind, insbesondere wenn Sie bei voller Blase bestrahlt werden,  eine Zunahme der Frequenz des Wasserlassens und, unabhängig davon, des  Stuhlgangs

Was ist jetzt eigentlich richtig: bei voller Blase bestrahlen (wurde mir geraten, ich kenne diese typischen Symptome) aber geleertem Darm

oder die Blase nicht gefüllt?

Ich habe zwar die Bestrahlung hinter mir, aber würde es trotzdem gerne wissen.

Danke und noch einen schönen Feiertag

----------


## Peter49

das würde mich auch interessieren, ein Bekannter hat die Bestrahlung gerade hinter sich, die Blase musste voll sein. Was ist nun richtig? Oder macht das jede Klinik anders?

LG. Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ein Bekannter hat die Bestrahlung gerade hinter sich, die Blase musste voll sein.


Wer googelt kommt rasch zur Info: "Prostatakrebs Bestrahlung Blase gefüllt" bringt:




> ... vor jeder Bestrahlung sollten die Blase gefüllt und der Enddarm nicht  prall gefüllt sein. Vorschlag: trinken Sie 1 Liter Mineralwasser eine  Stunde vor der CT und vor jeder Bestrahlung. Die Blase sollte jedoch  nicht zu stark gefüllt sein, sonst können Sie nicht ruhig liegen.


Der Zweck der Füllung ist, die Distanzen von Darm und Blasenwand zur Kernzone der Bestrahlung zu vergrössern. Das gelingt natürlich nur einseitig, aber immerhin das.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## HorstK

Im blauen Ratgeber Nr. 53 der Deutschen Krebshilfe e.V. steht folgendes:
*
"Wichtig: Während der Bestrahlung sollte Ihre Blase gefüllt sein, damit sie den Dünndarm aus dem Bestrahlungsfeld verdrängt. 
Wir empfehlen Ihnen deshalb, jeweils eine Stunde vor Ihrem Behandlungstermin einen Liter Flüssigkeit zu trinken."

**http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...3_strahlen.pdf
*

Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im blauen Ratgeber Nr. 53 der Deutschen Krebshilfe e.V. steht ...


Danke Horst

Leider ist es ja so, dass viele Krebsbetroffene die *'blauen Ratgeber'* und die* 'Patientenleitlinien'* ablehnen, weil sie dahinter die sinistre 'Krebsbusiness-Lobby' vermuten, die gesteuert von der böhsen 'Pharma' die Leitlinien durchdrücken wolle, um schön an uns zu verdienen.

Im Grunde müsste man jede Anfrage erst mal auf diese beiden hervorragenden Quellen verweisen, wie Du das getan hast, denn Schlaueres gibt es höchstens mal in Ausnahmefällen und in der Forschung.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## HorstK

> *...Schlaueres gibt es höchstens mal in Ausnahmefällen und in der Forschung.
> *



Grüß Dich  Hvielemi (Wilhelm),

hoffentlich hier:

Mit radioaktiven Wirkstoffen Tumoren gezielt bekämpfen

Das neue radioaktive Kontrastmittel markiert besonders Metastasen besser als gängige Substanzen. 
Bei diesem Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom sind in der Positronenemissionstomographie (PET) deutlich Absiedlungen des Tumors in Schulterblatt, Wirbeln, Becken und Oberschenkelknochen zu erkennen. 
Quelle: Abteilung Nuklearmedizin am Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg.
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de

Servus
Horst
P.S.: Termin in HD am 06.07.2012

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mit radioaktiven Wirkstoffen Tumoren gezielt bekämpfen
> 
>  Termin in HD am 06.07.2012


Ja, ich bin zwei Tage vor Dir dran!
Du und ich geben hoffentlich ein besseres Bild ab, als dieser Bedauerliche.

Deine PK-Geschichte bestätigt mir erst mal, dass es nicht falsch war, bisher auf eine blinde Bestrahlung
des Beckenraumes zu verzichten. Nach einer so langen Zeit erfolgreicher Therapie ist Dein PSA-Anstieg wahrhaft erschreckend. Wenn wir uns nur nicht in die Quere kommen bei der Zuteilung der wenigen Therapieplätze ...
Meine Vorstellung ist, dass vielleicht einzelne lokal therapierbare Metastasen oder gar ein Lokalrezidiv wie Deines an der Samenblase vorliegen könnten. Diesenfalls würde ich (noch?) keine PSMA-Therapie mit Jod-131 benötigen.


Ein aufschlussreiches Bild wünscht Dir
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Peter49

Hallo,
den Termin in der Strahlentherapie habe ich am 24.05.2012 gehabt. Aufgrund der multiplen Voroperationen und Anlage eines Anus praeters kommt eine operative Intervention nicht in Betracht, ebenso ist eine laparoskopische Lymphadenektomie nicht möglich. Da das PET-CT von der Krankenkasse abgelehnt wurde, hat die Klinik nun zu dieser Procedere besprochen. Nach der Aufnahme wird ein Cholin-PET/CT gemacht, im Anschluss soll eine kurative kombinierte Radiochemotherapie durchgeführt. Eingeleitet wird die Therapie mit der perkutanen Strahlentherapie als hochkonformale Mehrfeldertechnik auf der Grundlage einer 3D-Bestrahlung mit Einzeldosen von 9Gy und einer Gesamtdosis von 18Gy in wöchentlicher Fraktionierung.
Im Anschluss hieran erfolgt die interstitielle Brachytherapie der Prostata mit Einzeldosen von 9Gy und einer Gesamtdosis von 18GY in wöchentlicher Fraktionierung.
Was mich verunsichert, der letzte Initiale PSA Wert war 6,17 ng/ml am 16.05.2012, keiner kann sich erklären warum und wo vorher der hohe Wert von 28 ng/ml vom 30.03.2012 herkommt. Am Montag wird nochmal ein erneuter Test gemacht, mal sehen wie die Werte dann sind?
Ich persönlich bin bis jetzt noch nicht mit der Therapie einverstanden, weil es mich total verunsichert, der Chefarzt sagte nach den neuen Werten würde eine Seeds-Behandlung ausreichen, aber nach Rücksprache mit dem Chefarzt der Urologie, soll die Behandlung, die ich eben beschrieben habe gemacht werden.

Das was gemacht werden muß, weiß ich, aber ich kann mir keine Fehlentscheidung bei meiner Vorgeschichte erlauben...Wird das PET/CT gemacht wenn ich mich gegen diese Behandlungversion entscheide? für mich hat die Klinik entschieden!!! Dies ist für mich nicht normal, oder???

LG. Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das was gemacht werden muß, weiß ich, aber ich kann mir keine Fehlentscheidung bei meiner Vorgeschichte erlauben...Wird das PET/CT gemacht wenn ich mich gegen diese Behandlungversion entscheide? für mich hat die Klinik entschieden!!! Dies ist für mich nicht normal, oder???


Nein, lieber Peter, Du weisst noch nicht, was gemacht werden soll. Auch Deine Ärzte wissen das nicht, denn sonst wäre ja keine weitere Diagnostik nötig.

Entscheiden musst Du Dich nicht jetzt, sondern NACH dem PET und vor allem NACH dem nächsten PSA-Test. Diese 28ng/ml - ich habe es schon im Beitrag #12 geschrieben - sind mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Verwechslung zurückzuführen.
Wie Deine Werte aussehen, wird das nächste mal wieder eine 6 vor dem Komma stehen, und der Strahlentherapeut darf dann ganz ruhig über Seeds nachdenken oder sonst was.

Entscheiden tut zuletzt der Patient allein. Die Klinik ist ein organisatorisches Monster, das gar nicht entscheiden kann. Das kann dort allerhöchstens der behandelnde Arzt, stets mit dem Vorbehalt, dass Du einverstanden bist.

Also nochmal: 
PSA (ganz billig) und PET (ganz teuer), dann besprechen, Varianten anschauen, drüber schlafen oder/und hier im Forum nachfragen, und erst dann entscheiden, wenn Du den Ärzten *vertrauen* kannst.

Nicht Du dienst der Klinik, sondern die Klinik dient Dir!

Alles Gute!
Hvielemi

----------


## Peter49

Hallo,

nach der heutigen Rückfrage in der Klinik wegen 


> Nach der Aufnahme wird ein Cholin-PET/CT gemacht, im Anschluss soll eine kurative kombinierte Radiochemotherapie durchgeführt. Eingeleitet wird die Therapie mit der perkutanen Strahlentherapie als hochkonformale Mehrfeldertechnik auf der Grundlage einer 3D-Bestrahlung mit Einzeldosen von 1,8Gy und einer Gesamtdosis von 50,4Gy.
> Im Anschluss hieran erfolgt die interstitielle Brachytherapie der Prostata mit Einzeldosen von 9Gy und einer Gesamtdosis von 18GY in wöchentlicher Fraktionierung.
> Was mich verunsichert, der letzte Initiale PSA Wert war 6,17 ng/ml am 16.05.2012, keiner kann sich erklären warum und wo vorher der hohe Wert von 28 ng/ml vom 30.03.2012 herkommt. Am Montag wird nochmal ein erneuter Test gemacht, mal sehen wie die Werte dann sind?
> Ich persönlich bin bis jetzt noch nicht mit der Therapie einverstanden, weil es mich total verunsichert, der Chefarzt sagte nach den neuen Werten würde eine Seeds-Behandlung ausreichen, aber nach Rücksprache mit dem Chefarzt der Urologie, soll die Behandlung, die ich eben beschrieben habe gemacht werden.


PET-CT erfolgt nicht, wenn ich mich für die Seeds-Behandlung entscheide. Nur bei der, von der Klinik, oben genannten Therapie Vorschlag.

Da ist es wieder: "Bin nur Kassenpatient"

LG.Peter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

das hat nun überhaupt nichts damit zu tun ob Du Kassenpatient bist oder nicht. Eine LDR-Brachy (Seedimplantation) macht nach den derzeit vorliegenden Erkenntnissen nur dann Sinn, wenn der GS nicht höher als 3 + 4 = 7 ist und das PSA <10ng/ml. Eine weitergehende Diagnostik, wäre in diesem Fall rausgeworfenes Geld. 

Ist aber das PSA so hoch, wie zunächst bei Dir gemessen - 28ng/ml - macht eine Strahlentherapie wie von der Klinik vorgesehen ist sinn, allerdings auch nur dann, wenn noch keine Metastasen vorliegen, die man mit einem Ganzkörper-PET/CT entdecken könnte.

Sollte sich der PSA-Wert von 6,17 ng/ml bestätigen, würde ich die Seeds als das kleinst mögliche Übel machen lassen, auch ohne PET/CT, weil in diesem Fall unnötig! Wenn nicht, bleibt Dir die vorgeschlagene Option.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Peter49

Hallo,

ich habe den Termin für morgen abgesagt in der Klinik. Ich hole mir eine Zweite Meinung ein. Termin steht schon, hat mein neuer Urologe eingeleitet, er ist meiner Meinung. Bei den Unterlagen die ich mir aus der Klinik geholt habe, fehlen die hohen PSA Wert - Unterlagen, keine konnte mir sagen wo die Werte herkamen, finden auch nichts in den Unterlagen.
Heute kam auch noch ein Schreiben aus der Klinik, Patient lehnt die Behandlung ab...stimmt nicht, ich habe nur den Termin vorerst abgesagt, auf die Frage warum, habe ich geantwortet, mir ist einiges noch unklar und erwarte eine weitere Diagnostik. 

LG. Peter

----------


## Peter49

Hallo,

wie oft und in welchen Abständen, kann eine Stanzbiopsie gemacht oder wiederholt werden???

LG. Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo,
> 
> wie oft und in welchen Abständen, kann eine Stanzbiopsie gemacht oder wiederholt werden???
> 
> LG. Peter


Im Prinzip sobald sich die Prostata von der letzten Biopsie erholt hat.
Ob das sinnvoll wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wenn Du an eine "Aktive Überwachung" denkst anstelle einer Erst-Therapie mit Heilungsabsicht,
sind das erstmal 12 bis 18 Monate, dann mehrjährige Abstände.

Guck dazu die Patientenleitlinie I, 
Seiten 48ff.

Ob Du dafür qualifizierst, ist wieder eine Frage, die Du aus dem Pathologiebericht zur Biopsie herauslesen kannst, 
nachdem ja jetzt dieser PSA-Wert von 28ng/ml magisch verdunstet ist. 




> PSA bis zu 10 ng/ml 
> Gleason-Score bis 6 
> Tumorkategorie bis cT2a
> Anzahl befallener Gewebeproben maximal 2 von 10  12 Proben
> Anteil Tumorgewebe je Probe maximal 50 %


Falls Du das nicht findest im Bericht, reicht eine Nachfrage beim Pathologen.

Aber was lese ich Dir die Patientenrichtlinien vor?
Deine neuer Urologe ist der bessere Gesprächspartner - hoffe ich doch.


Hvielemi



PS: Hier im Forum wirst Du auch Meinungen finden, die die Biopsie rundweg ablehnen ...

----------


## Peter49

Heute Zweitmeinung in Aachen geholt. Die sind der Meinung, von der Biopsie her, würde eine Hormontherapie und eine äussere Bestrahlung genügen.
Der Vorschlag der anderen Klinik, wäre viel zu hoch und dann über Therapiert. Für meine Sache-negativ und nicht gut.
Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden, den ersten Vorschlag habe ich vor diesen Termin...vom Kopf her schon abgelehnt.

Ich möchte leben, und nicht an der Therapie sterben.

LG. Peter

----------


## Peter49

Hallo, es ist alles so gut gelaufen in Aachen und gegen Abend spitzte sich die Lage so zu. Um 1.43 Uhr ging es mit Blaulicht zur Klinik. Nach den ganzen Untersuchungen, Not OP von fast 8 Stunden. Nun auf Intensiv, wird beatmet usw. Alles Andere erfahre ich gleich, soll um neun Uhr da sein.
Es wird keine Bestrahlung mehr geben, er hat jetzt zwei künstliche Ausgänge und....das Risiko ist zu hoch, durch die Strahlenschädigung, erneut was auszulösen.

Wir werden die gemeinsame Zeit, die uns noch bleibt...stark und gemeinsam gehen.

LG.Veronika

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir werden die gemeinsame Zeit, die uns noch bleibt...stark und gemeinsam gehen.
> 
> LG.Veronika


Liebe Veronika,
lieber Peter

Ich wünsche Euch das Beste für diese schwierigen Tage.
Die Baustelle 'Krebs' kann ruhig warten, da brennt zunächst nichts an, 
wenigstens da nicht.

Hvielemi


PS: Liebe Veronika, entschuldige bitte meine unbeholfenen Worte, 
die ich schreibe, während Du auf dem Weg zur Klinik bist.
Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

Welche Tragik... was ist passiert? Warum der so akute Verlauf?

Euch viel Kraft für diese schwierigen Zeit....

Tom

----------


## muehli_01

liebe veronika,

wie mein vorgänger schon sagte welche tragik in dieser situation,ich fühle mit dir und ich wünsche dir alle kraft der welt,um es mit deinem mann gemeinsam durchzustehen,
in gedanken bei euch.
alles liebe 
gabi

----------


## Peter49

Hallo Hvielemi, Tom und Gabi,

Peter hat doch einen künstlichen Ausgang und fünf große Bauch OP's hinter sich. Nun kam es zu drei Darmverschlüssen, zwei im Dünndarm und der Dritte am Stoma. Es war eine fast 8 Stündige OP, es ging um Leben und Tod. Peter lebt, er hat die OP geschafft, liegt zwar noch an der Beatmungsmaschine, Sauerstoff, Magensonde und...., aber er lebt. Bis jetzt sind keine Koplikationen aufgetreten. Die kritische Phase ist zwar noch nicht vorbei, aber ich bin guter Ding, das er den Rest auch noch schafft.
Die Baustelle Prostata muß jetzt warten.

Ich danke Euch allen, für das Mitgefühl. Es tut so gut, ein paar nette tröstende Worte zu bekommen.

LG. Veronika

----------


## dillinger

Gute Besserung, Peter und Dir viel Kraft, Veronika!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Veronika,
ich freue mich über deine Nachricht und den Hinweis, dass Peter das Schlimmste überstanden hat. Ich hoffe, dass auf der chirurgischen Intensivstation trotz aller notwendigen Technik das Menschliche - Schwestern, Pfleger, Physiotherapeuten, Ärzte - noch zum Tragen kommt. Und aus deinen Berichten kann ich ersehen, dass für Peter  d u die wichtigste Person bist. Für euren beschwerlichen Weg wünsche ich viel Kraft. 
Es berührt mich, dass auf diesem elektronischen Weg  Solidarität zum Ausdruck gebracht werden kann.

Winfried

----------


## Peter49

Hallo zusammen,




> Bis jetzt sind keine Koplikationen aufgetreten. Die kritische Phase ist zwar noch nicht vorbei, aber ich bin guter Ding, das er den Rest auch noch schafft.


und die Koplikationen sind nun da, seit Donnerstag. Es ist der helle Wahnsinn. Der Dünndarm arbeitet nicht, alles ist fest....er kotzt alles wieder aus, schwere Herzrhytmusstörungen wahnsinnig hoher Blutdruck, er vergiftet sich selbst. Sie versuchen nun erneut alles manuell zu lösen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde er eine neue OP nicht schaffen. Als am Freitag morgens um sechs die Klinik anrief, habe ich gedacht als ich Peter sah, jetzt kannst Abschied nehmen, diesen hilflosen Blick, warum hilft mir keiner, ich will nicht sterben, der verfolgt mich immer noch.
Die Prostatakrebsbehandlung wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, denn wir haben jetzt erfahren, die Betrahlungen könnten in Peters Fall, erneute Koplikationen am geschädigten Darm anrichten.
Nun müssen wir erst mal sehen, ob und wie er aus dieser Misere rauskommt, ich habe im Moment auch meine Grenzen erreicht, bin total fertig. Mal sehen ob ich mir mal einen Tag Auszeit auf der Arbeit nehmen kann, es kommt alles wieder hoch.

Dies gehört zwar jetzt hier nicht  hin, aber mir geht es dadurch was besser. 

Sorry, liebe traurige Grüße von 
Veronika

----------


## Patrick

Liebe Veronika,
alles Glück für euch und das sich doch noch alles zum Guten wendet. 
P.

----------


## Mafred

> Nun müssen wir erst mal sehen, ob und wie er aus dieser Misere rauskommt, 
> 
> Dies gehört zwar jetzt hier nicht  hin, aber mir geht es dadurch was besser.


Hallo Veronika, wie geht es dir heute ,wie deinem Mann ? Ich habe eine Weile still mitgelesen,Erinnerung an das Schiksal meines Mannes kamen sofort wieder hoch...Leider wurde  ihm bei der Prostatektomie der Darm verletzt,hatte eine Fistel gebildet die ein Loch in die Blase bohrte und die Exkremente beim urinieren raus kamen...Das waren schwere Monate auch für uns damals..Nach 5 Monaten wurde aber der Anuspräta wieder zurück verlegt und auch den Dauerkatheder wurde er los.
Nun 11 Jahre danach sind diese Dinge vergessen und ...zwar anderes dafür da, aber es sollte dir und ihm Mut machen das er es überstehen kann und bessere Zeiten entgegen sehen.

Deine Verzweiflung kann ich nachempfinden..mir haben meine Arbeitskollegen und die Familie ,sowie mein Sportclub sehr geholfen.....Es ist in dieser Situation unheimlich wichtig jemanden zu haben dem man sich anvertrauen kann und der auch ein bischen mitfühlen kann..Wünsche dir das auch du in deinem engsten Kreis so jemanden hast.
Alles Gute und halte die "Ohren steif" 
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Feuerwehrmann

Liebe Veronika, lieber Peter,

ich habe leider erst jetzt Euren erschütternden Thread entdeckt und überflogen (bin hier est im Juni eingestiegen). Die Darmgeschichte kompliziert natürlich die ganze Sache, die muss zuerst in Ordnung gebracht werden. Es wäre aber nicht falsch, das PSA auch im KH weiterhin messen zu lassen, auch wenn die da im eigenen Labor ein anderes Messverfahren verwenden - schon zwei Messungen können ein Bild von der Entwicklung geben. Würde mir so was passiert wie Peter (PSA mal 28+, dann 6+), würde ich mir vom Hausarzt Überweisungen direkt ins Labor geben lassen (Urologen sind darauf schlecht zu sprechen, weil sie die ca. 4,80 Euro selber verdienen wollen) und mein PSA noch 3-5x (immer im selben Labor!!) überprüfen lassen, um endlich Klarheit in der Sache zu schaffen (Laborwechsel des Urologen oder KH bewirkt oft Differenzen von 0,5 ng bis 1,5 ng/ml!).

Und nun das Wichtigste zum PK, was hier trotz 4 Seiten leider nicht so ganz deutlich zum Ausruck gebracht worden ist:

Zuerst muss die KOMPLETTE Diagnostik stehen, dann erst kann man sich - in aller Ruhe - Gedanken über die Therapie machen!

Hat Peter keine MRT des Beckens gemacht? Skelletszintigraphie und Solo-CT des Beckens dürften entfallen, wird alles auf einen Schlag von der PET-CT erledigt. Die Gewebeproben solltet Ihr vom Raferenzpathologen zweitbegutachten lassen (Bonkhoff will Geld sehen, Helpap/Fellbaum begnügen sich auch mit einer GKV-Überweisung).  

Und zu der kompetten Diagnostik gehört zweifelsohne auch die Cholin-PET-CT. Ich sehe gerade rechts oben, dass Ihr in NRW wohnt - wenn der PK nach Abklingen der Darmgeschichte wieder mal aktuell wird: Ich kenne in NRW die zwei einzigen Kliniken, wo Jedermann um 10 Uhr morgens mit einer GKV-Einweisung hinenspaziert und um 13 Uhr, bereits nach der erfolgten PET, schon wieder auf dem Bahnhof auf seinen Zug nach hause wartet - die PET zahlt natürlich die GKV, der Patient nur die Eisenbahn. Es ist keine Fließbandabfertiung, 2 Ärzte erheben und besprechen vorher die Anamnese, das Personal ist sehr freundlich. Das Einzige, was man dafür braucht, ist die Einweisung ins KH; wenn der Urologe die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt und will Euch nur mit einer (hierfürunbrauchbaren) Überweisung abspeisen, weil er aus Unerfahrenheit womöglich lästige Fragen seitens GKV fürchtet, nicht verzagen: Die Einweisung kann auch vom Hausarzt ausgesetllt werden, die Fachrichtung spielt keine Rolle, kann auch ein HNO- oder Gynäkologe sein. Ich versuche jetzt, Dir die Adressen der Kliniken per PN zukommen zu lassen, hoffentlich gelingt es mir herauszufinden, wie es funktioniert. Die Adressen will ich nicht veröffentlichen, denn hier lesen nicht nur Patienten mit, sondern auch Spione der KKen (und des FA und der Banken etc. auf der Suche nach krebskranken Kreditnehmern..) - die PN kann nur der Administrator mitlesen. Ich will dadurch vermeiden, dass diese Kliniken von den GKVen deshalb Ärger bekommen und diese unproblematische Masche unterbunden wird. Wenn Ihr Rückfragen habt, meldet Euch.

Was mich nur überrascht - man hat hier so oft mit verschiedenen möglichen Bestrahlungsoptionen gepokert... - es soll hier im Forum auch einen echten Artz/Strahlentherapeuten geben... - dass dieser sich zu der Problematik nicht geäußert hat? Es wäre nicht uninteressant, seine Meinung zu hören.

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass manche hier Peter die "Klinik am Ring" in Köln empfohlen haben. Mag sein, dass diese einen guten Ruf genießt, doch diese nimmt m. W. nur Privatpatienten (PET-Kosten 2500+ Euro). Diese Angaben sollte man gleich auch mitliefern, es erspart evtl. dann die Enttäuschung.

Dass die perkutane Bestrahlung am Darm nicht spurlos vorbei geht, leuchtet ein. Habt ihr evtl. auch über HIFU nachgedacht (Google hilft..)? Diese lässt sich bis PSA 10 ng/ml machen, in Köln Hohenlind machen sie HIFU bis PSA 13 ng/ml. In NRW bieten es auch Kliniken in Arnsberg, Siegen, Hagen und Düsseldorf (Parazelsus-Klinik Golzheim) an - alles nicht allzu weit vom Mönchengladbach. Wird in Fällen empfohlen, wo OP wegen Vorbelastung nicht möglich oder vom Patienten abgelehnt wird und lässt sich (als - soweit mir bekannt - einzige anerkannte Therapie) wiederholen.  

Wie geht es Euch? Wie geht es Peter? Entschuldigt mich, aber für so viel Unglück auf einmal finde ich einfach nicht die passenden Worte. Dennoch: Ich wünsche Euch alles nur erdenklich Gute, nur das Beste, und Peter eine rasche, baldige Genesung! 

Viel Kraft in dieser schwierigen Zeit, ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass alles sich wieder zum Besseren wendet!

Liebe Grüße,
Josef

----------


## Peter49

Hallo Josef, Mafred, Patrick, dillinger, Winfried und an allen Anderen,

vielen Dank für die Unterstützung die Ihr mir alle gegeben habt, während unserer schweren Zeit. Ich hatte in der Zeit nur still gelesen, ich hatte einfach nicht die Kraft und Zeit, Euch zu antworten. Ich hoffe das Ihr das versteht, aber durch meinen Beruf und den Stress mit Peter, es sah sehr schlecht aus, hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt vor Angst und Hilflosigkeit und ganz vielen Tränen, nicht die Zeit und die Nerven zu antworten.
Aber nun ist es soweit, Peter hat es geschafft, ich habe Ihn wieder zu Hause. Er sieht zwar erbärmlich aus, muß noch Medikamentös unterstützt werden, damit der Darm nach der langen Lämungszeit wieder seine Aufgabe alleine schafft und natürlich mit Zusatznahrung an Gewicht zunehmen.
Die Baustelle Prostata, wird wohl vorerst ruhen müssen und ob es überhaupt zu einer Behandlung kommen wird steht in den Sternen. Zur Zeit ist eine Bestrahlung überhaupt nicht möglich, das Risiko eine erneute Darmlähmung heraufzubeschwören, das Risiko ist einfach zu hoch.

Im Moment, denken wir überhaupt nicht daran, wir wissen es auch noch nicht, ob Peter überhaupt was machen läßt. Er sagt, dann genieße ich lieber vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre, aber ich möchte nicht durch Komplikationen, elendig sterben. Vielleicht haben wir einen ähnlichen Fall im Forum, der auch eine Darmgeschichte zusäztlich hat, wäre nett wenn er sich bei uns melden könnte.

Es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis Peter wieder selbst die Kraft und den Mut hat, selbst zu schreiben und zu antworten, zur Zeit kämpft er sich wieder ins normale Leben  zurück, vorallem muß er an Gewicht, Muskelmasse, ach einfach an allem, arbeiten.


Ich bin nur froh, meinen geliebten Mann wieder bei mir zu haben, wir genießen jeden Tag, als wäre es ein Geschenk für uns.


Es grüßt Euch alle, Veronika

(Natürlich auch von Peter, einen ganz lieben Gruß und nochmals vielen Dank, für Eure Unterstützung.)

----------


## Peter49

18.10.2012 erste Hormonbehandlung in Spritzenform, Nebenwirkungen - starke Hitzewallungen, nächste Hormontherapie erfolgt am 07.01.2013, ansonsten fühle ich mich wohl und mir geht es soweit gut.
Etwas anderes wird bei mir wegen meiner Vorgeschichten, nicht mehr gemacht, was bleibt mir noch an Zeit???
4.01.2013 Zusammenbruch, akuter Harnweginfekt und Prostataentzündung. Nicht mehr ansprechbar - Klinik
Kein Schmerzempfinden durch Nervenschädigung von den Vor OP's.
Antibiotikabehandlung, totaler Diabetes Entgleisung - Neueinstellung mit Kurz und Langzeitinsulin.
2. Hormontherpie erfolgte am 11.01.2013, wieder akute Hitzewallungen.
PSA ging von 9,7 auf 2,9 runter.
Ich werde die Zeit mit meiner Familie genießen, ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Zeit mir noch bleibt.
Versuche auch an meine Erkrankung nicht immer zu denken und genieße mein Leben, solange ich es kann.

LG. Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... und genieße mein Leben, solange ich es kann.


Dazu unsere besten Wünsche für Dich, Veronika und die Familie.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass "Angst und Hilflosigkeit", die dich im
März letzten Jahres beherrschten, nun gewichen sind.
Bald werden in deinem Garten wieder die ersten Blumen blühen!
Dein PSA sinkt und Du willst leben. 
Tu das!

Carpe diem!*
Hvielemi


*Einmal mehr das ganze Lied  I/11 von Horaz:



> Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
> temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
> Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
> quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
> Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
> spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> 
> ...


*Ich habe heute mal das Wort "Genießen" aus der gängigen Übersetzung
stehen lassen, weil Du, Peter, dieses Wort gebraucht hast. Sonst übersetze 
ich mit "nimm" näher am wörtlichen "pflücken", "ergreifen".
Egal, jede Variante passt.

----------


## Peter49

Gibt es einen Betroffenen im Forum der auch Diabetiker ist und eine Hormontherapie bekommt? Ich habe Kurzzeit und Langzeit Insulin, gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit den Hormonen - die Diabetis so entgleisen zu lassen und deshalb schlecht einzustellen ist.

LG. Peter

----------


## Peter49

Hallo zusammen,

lange nichts von mir gehört, aber es geht mir gut. Die Hormontherapie schlägt gut an. Zur Zeit ist mein PSA Wert auf 0,171 gefallen. Gegen die Hitzewallungen werde ich Medikantös unterstützt. Ich genieße jeden Tag und versuche nicht an meine Erkrankung zu denken. Zur Zeit bin ich mit meinen Enkelkind im Männer -  Urlaub. Dies machen wir schon seit Jahren, ist ein kleines Ritual von uns und wir werden es einmal im Jahr hoffentlich noch lange beihalten. 
Veronika ging es vor kurzem nicht gut, Sie hatte den dritten Verschluss am Herzen und Sie hat den dritten Stent bekommen, als der Notarzt am Karfreitag mit Blaulicht mit Ihr zur Klinik fuhr, dachte  ich, jetzt verliere ich sie. Aber Sie hat es geschafft und schön langsam geht es wieder aufwärts.

Ich freue mich Euch das mitteilen zu können, liebe Grüße bis bald mal wieder.

Peter & Veronika

----------


## Peter49

Ein liebes Hallo an alle die mich - uns unterstützt haben.

Mir geht es weiterhin ganz gut, neue Info über meinen letzten PSA Wert - 0,102. Heute erneute Blutabnahme und am 22.10.2014 bekomme ich wieder meine Spritze - Pamorelin La 11.25mg. Das Medikament gegen die akuten Hitzewallungen - Cyproteronacetat beta 50mg.

LG. Peter

----------

